
Weebly (YC W07) Launches E-Commerce Tools To Lure Entrepreneurs From Amazon - drusenko
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2013/11/06/weebly-takes-aim-at-amazon-with-free-mobile-stores-for-the-masses/
======
Oculus
This is way less of a competitor to Amazon then it is to Shopify. Shopify just
got a new direct competitor.

------
websitescenes
People don't always have the time or budget to work with me or the company I
work for. When that is the case, I always recommend Weebly. It's nice that I
can also recommend them for ecommerce sites as well.

------
abuehrle
I don't quite understand the comparison to pricing at Amazon and Etsy.[1]
Amazon and Etsy are marketplaces, which justifies their commissions. Weebly's
product lets users create their own sites.

The pricing makes sense for Weebly (users can waive the commission by paying a
flat monthly rate), I'm just confused by the comparison in the article.

[1] "Weebly takes a 3% cut of sales, while competitor Etsy takes 3.5%. Amazon
charges 6-15% of a seller’s sale price, and so does Buy.com, which in addition
takes a flat 99 cent commission from each sale."

------
ilaksh
I think Weebly is a great product, but I believe that there is an enormous
opportunity for a truly open-source component-based system, that otherwise
works very similarly, to take its place.

To me, the whole idea of drag-and-drop components is a no-brainer, and its
amazing that open source web developers haven't caught on to that yet.

~~~
gmays
WooCommerce
([http://www.woothemes.com/woocommerce](http://www.woothemes.com/woocommerce))
is built on WordPress, open source, and free.

I know there's work being on WordPress to make it easier, like adding front-
end editing and likely drag and drop. Websites are so commoditized these days
it seems inevitable.

~~~
ilaksh
Does it support drag and drop components? From the contributing page it looks
like things are fairly centralized.

------
matmullen
Not sure the value prop for anyone to use Weebly over Shopify to sell
something. Their admin is incredibly intuitive and they don't charge an
additional commission if you use their payment system.

~~~
drusenko
Like Dan said, we think that mixing a very intuitive CMS with a powerful
eCommerce platform is really compelling.

We compare really well to Shopify on a feature basis, but have some other cool
things, like secure checkout on your own domain, faceted search (e.g.
[http://www.dangshades.com/apps/search?q=polarized](http://www.dangshades.com/apps/search?q=polarized))
and an amazing mobile checkout.

------
jonny_eh
Why not just use Shopify? Shopify is way ahead in this area.

~~~
dannyv
Shopify offers a great product and has been innovating in the eCommerce space
for years. We think what they've done is very cool, but we also think there's
a lot of room for improvement.

So far we've focused our efforts on building an intuitive way for anyone to
create a high quality site. Our new eCommerce offering is the best of both
worlds, mixing our easy drag & drop interface with the power of a fully-
featured eCommerce platform. This is useful, for example, when dragging a
video into your product description -- it all just works.

Check out the demo video we put together below. Would love to hear your
feedback.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnqEB0XxAbM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnqEB0XxAbM)

------
dsugarman
is there a commission? who is used for credit card processing? what are the
processing fees like?

~~~
dangrossman
These questions are answered in the article. 3% commission to Weebly. Stripe
or Authorize.net in addition to the past PayPal/Google Checkout options.
Stripe and PayPal start at 2.9% + $0.30/trans.

~~~
drusenko
Actually, the 3% commission is only for free users. If you're on the Business
plan ($19-29/month depending on term) there is no commission at all to Weebly.

